# Random Thought



## marifer896 (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay so I use paper bedding for my hedgehog and when they start digging all the way to the bottom of their cage how do they breath? I mean they obviously can because if they couldn't they would die but how?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

There will always been air between the paper, and I assume most people don't have such huge layers of bedding.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha I've always wondered the same thing honestly. But yeah it's probably what Draenog said. There's probably enough air down their for their tiny lungs


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

It's like when a human sleeps under a pile of blankets. They can still breathe just fine, and if they get too hot or they feel like the air is stale, they'll wake up and move. Brains are amazing at keeping us from accidentally suffocating ourselves, whether we're humans, hedgies or anything else.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Burrowing animals, flying animals and animals that live in high altitude places have a special gene that allows them full oxygen usage by producing more red blood cells to supply oxygen at a limited yet maximized amount to the brain to maintain daily bodily and social functions. This is highly emphasized in small, fossorial (living underground) mammals, reptiles, birds and invertebrates (tarantulas and scorpions in general) this is to avoid apoxia/hypoxia.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's so interesting!!


----------

